# safe cpu temps?



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

anyone know the max safe temp for the thunderbolts snapdragon? i have my cpu oc to 1766 mhz on performance (1375mv). some of you may think im crazy but the battery life for me is literally the same as when i oc to 1024 using any other governor but the phone itself is much more snappy. the phone usually sits idle at ~25 C. the hottest i have gotten it (charging and benchmarking) is 38 C. anything to worry about?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

phone will shut off/reboot before you have to worry as a safe measure.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

38C is easily within the safe temp range. i woud guess the reboot point would be around 60C. im not exactly sure with the snapdragons but the cpu in the d1 was rated at a max of around 60C so i would imagine the snapdragon is similar. anything under 45C is good to go.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

38C is probably well within spec. I don't know exactly what the spec is but that's not really that hot.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

sweet, i upped the voltage slightly and am now running at 1.8ghz flat, max temp ive hit is 40 C, i dont know why but my battery life isnt taking a hit at all after monitoring it. I'm not complaining


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Are these actually CPU temps? I was under the impression that we usually see battery temps. I didn't think about it last night (early this morning) but now it's got me thinking. Unless you have an app that tells you CPU temp. The widget I use to give me battery stats shows temp but I'm pretty sure it's the battery's temp.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Are these actually CPU temps? I was under the impression that we usually see battery temps. I didn't think about it last night (early this morning) but now it's got me thinking. Unless you have an app that tells you CPU temp. The widget I use to give me battery stats shows temp but I'm pretty sure it's the battery's temp.


use rom toolbox and under cpu sliders theirs a pullout tab that has the cpu's temp.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

theMichael said:


> use rom toolbox and under cpu sliders theirs a pullout tab that has the cpu's temp.


No, that's battery temp. Look in setcpu too, just battery temp. THUNDERBOLT doesn't have a Cpu temp sensor...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> No, that's battery temp. Look in setcpu too, just battery temp. THUNDERBOLT doesn't have a Cpu temp sensor...
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


hmm well that's misleading

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------

